# Wild Wildabeast?



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I wont use the term idiots on this one but I hope you all come to these gun fanatics defense the same as you did for the dog shooting wolf killer.

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=3189903

I'm sure these were mistaken for the wild wildabeast instead of cows. I mean if you've had a rough day and you squint your eyes just right, they are kind of scary looking.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Why do you think these were gun fanatics ? Are you trying to pick a fight with just anyone ? :roll:


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Yeah you're right. I guess some fruity tootie archer could have done it with an arrow. The article isn't too specific.

Not trying to pick a fight, just trying to get some fanatics that think because they have a gun, they are macho and above the law. How many times do we have to hear, "When they outlaw hunting, I become a poacher!"

And we want access to private lands. This type of act will get us nowhere! Then we wonder why they want guns and hunting outlawed. I know it's just a handful, but that handful really messes it up for all of us.

Dogs shot for wolves and cows shot for fun.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

This has NOTHING to do with hunting. Don't even compare this CRIMINAL act to hunting.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like your trying real hard to start a fire. Take 5 and go have a soda. Did someone commit a felony and should be punshed ? Absolutely. Because someone runs over a kid on a bike, should we alll lose our cars.................... :roll:


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> This has NOTHING to do with hunting. Don't even compare this CRIMINAL act to hunting.


So you don't think it was some hunters out looking for rabbit, coyotes or wolves and got an itchy finger when they didn't find anything to shoot?

I've been hunting with fruits before, they don't get to shoot and they go crazy, the whole way home they want to pull over and shoot at a fence post or a crow or a tree. They cannot go out into the wilds without blasting at something.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Equating this disgusting act to hunting is nonsensical. If a person that is a Catholic commits murder is it a Catholic caused murder, or is it just a person committing murder? Just because this person(s) may/may not have been out 'hunting' coyotes/rabbits does NOT mean they did this because they are 'hunters'. Just having a gun looking for things to kill makes you no more a hunter than sleeping in the garage makes you a car.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > This has NOTHING to do with hunting. Don't even compare this CRIMINAL act to hunting.
> ...


Dude you have a huge problem with generalizations... Your logic doesnt make sense? You went hunting with freaks so now all hunters are?? Dude get a life and some new friends..


----------



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

They were shot with a gun not an arrow compared to what some inconsiderate people did to the cattle near Strawberry last archery season. Not all hunters have itchy fingers to shoot any and everything (sounds like you, HnD, had the chance to stop some people from shooting things that shouldn't be shot and probably did nothing about it because they were your friends). Most hunters the despise others that ruin the hunts/outdoors for others. From the sounds of it you are trying to raise some hackles, and its probably going to work. No one deserves to have their things messed with by other people. HnD, maybe you need to find a hobbie if you have nothing better to do than try and start fights on the internet, you already started one battle that you cant win. I don't understand your reasoning behind this thread, we all know that who ever did this is wrong, hunter or not. How do you know for sure that they were infact hunting?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I often work out in this area, and I have equipment shot up all the time. It never entered my mind that it was 'hunters' who did the vandalism, I always figured it was VANDALS! :idea:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Sleeping in garage? Making me a car?

I got a whole new box of ammo to use on the wife. Thanks pro!


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> I wont use the term idiots on this one but I hope you all come to these gun fanatics defense the same as you did for the dog shooting wolf killer.
> 
> please!
> You have got to be kidding :shock:
> ...


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> So you don't think it was some hunters out looking for rabbit, coyotes or wolves and got an itchy finger when they didn't find anything to shoot?
> 
> I've been hunting with fruits before, they don't get to shoot and they go crazy, the whole way home they want to pull over and shoot at a fence post or a crow or a tree. They cannot go out into the wilds without blasting at something.


I'd get some new friends.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

They are not my friends. They were people who wanted to go hunt coyotes with me so I took them on a hunt. It happens all the time. They tell me they hunt birds, small game, big game, but they haven't done much coyote hunting. I take them and they just seem to have itchy fingers. I tell them that sometimes on coyote hunts you just don't see any and so sometimes you don't get to shoot. They whine and wimper about not being able to discharge their firearms and want me to pull over so they can shoot at a crow, or a fence, or a rock or a can. It's just weird to me that they just have to shoot at something.

Many times I get them home and drop them off and they whine about driving all the way to the desert and not shooting. I just tell them, that's how it goes some times. I think this is why we see so many signs shot up, cans thrown all over with holes in them, and fence posts shot up. They just have to blast at something to feel fulfilled.

fatbass, why should I just go away? Does something I write hit home? Why do people want to discriminate against people for having a different view or opinion? Expand your horizons. Think before you shoot!


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

Like I said before, you might want to stick to fishing...... people on these forums sometimes jump on someone for having a differing opinion on hunting and accuse them of being a member of PETA, I usually think that they are overreacting. In this case I wonder if you are, I have never seen anyone act so anti-gun, anti-hunting on this forum. I would take your arguements elsewhere, no one will justify shooting cows, as for the "wild wildabeast" comment, where the hell did that come from?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

What it was were the woofy lovers; they were trying to get some easy food for the woofs to encourage their southbound expansion, **** treehuggin, woof lovers, **** them all to Hell!! :evil: :evil: I think my explanation is just as relevant and educated as yours HnD! Don't go away mad brother just ...


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Last week we had a person shoot a dog thinking it was a wolf. So with that same logic that everyone defended him, I thought maybe the person who shot the cows thought they were wild wildabeasts.


----------



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

How about we all turn to the TV and watch the upcoming press confrence, lets get the facts straight!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> Last week we had a person shoot a dog thinking it was a wolf. So with that same logic that everyone defended him, I thought maybe the person who shot the cows thought they were wild wildabeasts.


I have to remind myself you are too young for the gutpile, that explains your responses and mentality. :?


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Now, now. Read the forum rules: no personal attacks. And don't belittle yourself by not being able to view, talk and work things out with those of differing ideas. You're better than stooping.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> Now, now. Read the forum rules: no personal attacks. And don't belittle yourself by not being able to view, talk and work things out with those of differing ideas. You're better than stooping.


Who you directing this at? :? :roll:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> Now, now. Read the forum rules: no personal attacks. And don't belittle yourself by not being able to view, talk and work things out with those of differing ideas. You're better than stooping.


That is a good point, but how does one discuss such a topic when you premise it with a such a ridiculously nonsensical introduction? Please provide what you think would be a good rebuttal based on your misleading and unrelated intro vs what the actual article reports! is that fair? I will then try and discuss it the way that you intended. Please keep the facts straight; a dog/wolf hybrid was shot, not a dog!! Again, you manipulate the facts to be more convenient to your POV, of which no one agrees with so far, so if you use straight up facts and good logic, let's have it friend!


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Looks like the wolf people made good on their promises to take out livestock- 9 for every one Wolf.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: 
Annonimity eventually catches up to you! That is too funny! He couldn't be Pace; how can you use the team that he played for and championship in the same sentence?

HND; you did not ever answer Fatbass' question posed on that other thread; I am very interested to know. 

o-||


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> I wont use the term idiots on this one but I hope you all come to these gun fanatics defense the same as you did for the dog shooting wolf killer.
> 
> http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=3189903
> 
> I'm sure these were mistaken for the wild wildabeast instead of cows. I mean if you've had a rough day and you squint your eyes just right, they are kind of scary looking.


This ain't funny !!! :evil:

These thugs need to be taught a lesson....KSL reported it would be best if they were caught by the police before the rancher's catch them.....either way, I hope they get caught !! :evil:..... This is an outright crime...HND !! Not just against the rancher's, but against all law abiding citizens that do or do not own firearms..
Somehow HND, I put you in the same catagory as these punks.!! :evil:

HAVE A NICE DAY !!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Did I mis something? Was HnD pretending to be a 17 year old boy? Man that's sad. I'm guessing he tried out for his basketball team in high school, and got cut after the first cut. I'm sure after that he cried it's all politics.


----------



## Donnerhund GWPs (Sep 12, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> .......fanatics that think because they have a gun, they are macho and above the law.


Silly me.... I was under the impression that all criminals think they are above the law :roll:

Yes sir , you have indeed struck a nerve. :shock: 
Do not throw me into the same catagory with these criminals because you think that gun enthusiasts are fanatics. Don't do that sir! :evil:

I happen to work with several dozen "gun fanatics" who enjoy their hobby within the confines of the law. It's kinda our job.
I do not condone destruction of property nor allow slob hunters in my group. However, recreational shooting is perfectly fine if done safely. We don't shoot signs or equipment and we don't leave our trash lying around afterward!

You are certainly allowed your opinion. You also state "no personal attacks" are allowed. I think I speak for many of us when I say it is *you* who have attacked me on a personal level.

By the way, the world is full of idiots. I walk past 800 of them every day, but at the end of the day I go home and they don't. 
The dirtbags who shot those cattle will be caught. If not this time, then maybe next time. Eventually they all get caught sooner or later.

You see, criminals aren't all that smart. Sooner or later they screw-up and then they get a free tour of the county/state Hilton.


----------



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

Wow maybe HnD needs to be investigated for posing as a 17 year old boy on a internet site. Its people like you who make forums like this have a bad name HnD!!! As far as the cattle shooting goes, I agree with the tooele county sheriff, who ever shot these cattle better hope the law finds them before the ranchers do. Its sad that the cows were shot but what is even worse is when you walk up and see a baby lying next to its dead mother, starving, scared not knowing what to do. HnD you are a....... Oops never mind I wouldn't want to get this post takin from you too. Im pretty sure everyone feels the same right now.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

DOH!!!


----------



## Donnerhund GWPs (Sep 12, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> DOH!!!


What happened HnD? Did you bump your head.....Again?


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

It has been fun, but as Fatbass has asked, I will not post on the forums. I have been ratted out and apoligize to all the pigmies and brain-dead, unable to accept anothers point of view people on this site. Again, best wishes for your future in the outdoors, you bigots have forced someone diffferent than yourselves to walk the path of loneliness up yonder wooded trail.

As you have wished, our trails will never meet again.

Yours truly,

High-N-Dry


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Don't go away mad, just................


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> It has been fun, but as Fatbass has asked, I will now leave the forums. I have been ratted out and apoligize to all the pigmies and brain-dead, unable to accept anothers point of view people on this site. Again, best wishes for your future in the outdoors, you bigots have forced someone diffferent than yourselves to walk the path of loneliness up yonder wooded trail.
> 
> As you have wished, our trails will never meet again.
> 
> ...


There he goes, running off in a cloud of martyrdom. A fitting end.


----------



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

OH..........Poor poor baby. He did it to his *$%$ self!


----------



## Donnerhund GWPs (Sep 12, 2007)

Geez! would someone please give that guy  a bottle? or at least offer him some form of defense so he won't think he has to "walk the path of loneliness up yonder wooded trail" alone?



HnD ( don't pretend you're not still watching this thread) - you say you're leaving, and we're all really broke-up about it, but really, what did you expect when you launched an attack on hunters and gun enthusiasts under the guise of a personal opinion. Surely you didn't think we wouldn't make you back it up whith fact or at least a little logic.
Doesn't it seem odd to you that no one has shared your point of view? :?


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

HighNDry said:


> I wont use the term idiots on this one but I hope you all come to these gun fanatics defense the same as you did for the dog shooting wolf killer.
> 
> http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=3189903
> 
> I'm sure these were mistaken for the wild wildabeast instead of cows. I mean if you've had a rough day and you squint your eyes just right, they are kind of scary looking.


HnD I think you could of used "Idiot" this time. Or maybe dumb*** es , boneheads ,ect ,ect . I could think of a few more Just don't call them Hunters. Hunter they are not, criminals more like it.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Did I mis something? *Was HnD pretending to be a 17 year old boy?* Man that's sad. I'm guessing he tried out for his basketball team in high school, and got cut after the first cut. I'm sure after that he cried it's all politics.


No just a registered sex offender. Oh snap, yes I went there. Give me a dancing banana. *(())* *()* -()/- HND, just messing with you, but you knew you were going to get slammed on everything thread you create. That is the reason you create them, you like the fight of it. Also you have not been coming with logical arguments like you keep stating. :roll: So player, play on.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

fatbass said:


> HighNDry said:
> 
> 
> > It has been fun, but as Fatbass has asked, I will not post on the forums. I have been ratted out and apoligize to all the pigmies and brain-dead, unable to accept anothers point of view people on this site. Again, best wishes for your future in the outdoors, you bigots have forced someone diffferent than yourselves to walk the path of loneliness up yonder wooded trail.
> ...


Here, here. Excellent post old friend. :wink:


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

I'm pretty sure all here have not seen the last of Mr. HnD. Just think how shakey and jittery he will get if the Jazz pull it off and win the finals... He'll have to chime in about how the game was rigged, the other team had to let the Jazz win, the refs were paid off in nu-skin dancers or the fans had something to do with the other team throwing in the towel. I'm pretty sure he will be around, probably under a new screen name to save face..... kinda feels like some other posts I have read (ggm) for example and the old Mr. JBass.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> It has been fun, but as Fatbass has asked, I will not post on the forums. I have been ratted out and apoligize to all the pigmies and brain-dead, unable to accept anothers point of view people on this site. Again, best wishes for your future in the outdoors, you bigots have forced someone diffferent than yourselves to walk the path of loneliness up yonder wooded trail.
> 
> As you have wished, our trails will never meet again.
> 
> ...


So, what is your new username? DryNHigh? We all know you can't leave. Let's give him a fresh start, maybe he could be given the title of troll member similar to diamond member so everyone knows who they are dealing with.
3 different farewell posts... :lol:


----------



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

LMAO! Thats Awesome!


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

They are the same guys who break in and raid mink farms. Hippies


----------



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

FYI the reward for finding who ever killed the cows has just been increased to $10,000.00!!! I sure hope they find who ever did this.


----------



## L.S. (Apr 25, 2008)

If you folks think you figured it all out and punked H&D, I'd say you really need to rethink everything. Maybe, just maybe, it was all a set up and you guys got played. I'd say it was the collective that got punked by H&D....


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

How did anyone get punked???? If defending our position as law-abiding, responsible sportsmen and women is construed as getting "punked", sign us all up each and every day!!! Bottom line was the dude (?-can't be so sure now) is an agitator, and stepped on the wrong toes.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

L.S. said:


> If you folks think you figured it all out and punked H&D, I'd say you really need to rethink everything. Maybe, just maybe, it was all a set up and you guys got played. I'd say it was the collective that got punked by H&D....


How is it that the collective got punked? He made this thread to try and piss off hunters and everyone knew that, but in many peoples minds he crossed a line and needed to be informed. Have you ever heard of a troll?


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Dang I missed all the fun again.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

huntingbuddy said:


> Dang I missed all the fun again.


Me too, Thankfully... :lol:


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Wow, I haven't read this topic for a while. I missed out as well. I think I will start a new thread about how fish have feelings and don't like to be caught and how sad it is that some people have to kill things to feel manly and good about themselves. I figure there is no better place for that than the fishing and hunting forum. Let's pass a more strict brady bill as well. Nobody needs to hunt with semi automatic shotguns.


----------

